# Orange feathers appearing?



## Louiiiseeeee (Aug 29, 2010)

Aside from the normal orange cheek patches, my normal grey is starting to get orange feathers appearing randomly on his face. Also, his yellow feathers are getting orange regrowth. Last time this happened to my old bird, he passed away 2 weeks after they started appearing. I'm really worried if this is a sign of a deadly illness or something. :/


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got a few cockies males and female that have random orange feathers on the back and the face. I don't know why or what causes it but they seem healthy enough, they are all mutations though.


----------



## D&J - SA (Sep 27, 2010)

have seen the same in my gray's but only when moulting.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

A member of this forum (srtiels) posted a reply on another forum about a similar question to yours:



> The orange flecking seen on some tiels is called 'Breeder Stress Marks' It is simply a term and is not related to just breeding...but stress in general, even from temperature changes, and may be seen more during hot weather versus cooler weather. The most common time it can be seen though is if a pair is setup. It is NOT health related at all, and many times with a molt the orange feathers go away.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

That's interesting because the ones that have it seem are ones they have mates. I thought perhaps it was something to do with enchaning their appearance when in breeding condition.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's most often seen on birds that are in breeding mode so it's likely that breeding hormones have something to do with it.


----------



## Louiiiseeeee (Aug 29, 2010)

Well that's good, Goldie is breeding, but the weather has also gotten pretty hot as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah was about to say prob has to do with the crazy weather here atm.


----------

